# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  [4share][PC]Order of Battle U.S. Marines-SKIDROW

## kenshin

Game Information

*Title*: Order of Battle: U.S. Marines
*Genre*: Simulation, Strategy
*Developer*: The Artistocrats 
*Release Date*: 7 Apr, 2016
​Game Screenshots











System Requirements
<div style="text-align: left">



> *MINIMUM:*
> OS: XP, Vista, 7, 8, 10 
> Processor: Pentium 4 or equivalent 
> Memory: 2 GB RAM 
> Graphics: 512 Mb DirectX 9 video card with shader model 2.0 
> DirectX: Version 9.0c 
> Storage: 200 MB available space 
> Sound Card: DirectX compatible sound card


Gameplay
<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nZHlbfE1zUA?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>

DOWNLOAD
1 Link FULL ISO ~ 1.22Gb
http://**********/f/74404c4747404241/Order.of.Battle.U.S.Marines-SKIDROW.iso.file​</div>

----------


## kanhtran

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

